# .

## ()

.   -   .       ,    ,     3,63 .  1 . .       .              ,  .           ,   . 
 .
      .    ?

----------


## skippy91

1.          ( ..   )                           .
   (   ,  ,   - ,   )                                          
..     .

2.                           ,   ,  ,   ,      ,      
..      .     

3.     -       , ,         ,    -  .

----------


## Lisaya

50,51-62,2,   ,   ,   62,1-90,    62,1   62,2-62,1

----------


## skippy91



----------


## Lisaya



----------


## 7272

.     ?

----------


## Lisaya

u UO net

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## skippy91

> .     ?


 -     ,      -

----------


## Lisaya

,         :Embarrassment: .      (   )        ,      ,

----------


## skippy91

> ,      ,


      185-     . -   ,          -     . 
       .165 ,  , , 
         ,    .   () ,

----------


## Lisaya

.           ,       185

----------


## 2

,   .  ()    185    .     ( )   .       ,           -2, 3   .,  ,  .         ,     .           ,            2 .         .    ?  ?    .

----------


## kontroler

!     -                .       ,         ,      .

----------


## kontroler

-     ,   .        !          -       -  .               ,            .           .       .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


   ?     ,    .
  ,      ,   ,   ,      .    .     ,          .
     ,   185 .

----------


## 2

. (  ).        ( )       ,    .        2-   .       .          .   ,        .    :  ,  -   .  .      . ??

----------


## 2

( )        Ѩ.  -   .

----------


## Lisaya

:       . 8 . 20    21.07.2007 N 185- "    - "         ( )?

:    . 8 . 20    21.07.2007 N 185- "    - " ( -  N 185-)     , , -                            ,      N 185-,     .     , , -                    ,    ,       ,    .
   N 185-        .
   . 2 . 162           ( )     (    ,                 )                      ,               ,          .
 ,            ( ).

..



16.07.2010

----------


## 737

,   ,    ,    ,     ?      ?

----------


## 7272

.     ,       .
      ,   .

----------

